# Altairnano: Redefining the Grid and Hybrid Cars



## ToyBuilder (Dec 23, 2008)

News Bot said:


> Altairnano's innovative battery design, which has been designed in Nevada and is produced in Indiana, may well restart the pure-play electric vehicle industry and redefine electric power delivery.


Your comments are too vague for me. What do you mean by "restart the pure-play ..." and "redifine electric power delivery"? Have you heard news that we can whet our appetites with? Altairnano has been talking about the Lightning for over a year now. I wonder why I have not found anyone else planning to use their batteries. It would be nice to see an Altairnano battery pack in a Tango or a Phoenix. I'd like a pack for my Supra - but they won't do small contracts. I hope someone proves me wrong, I have wanted an Altairnano pack since I learned about them last October - it appears that they are content building just their grid solutions. From what I have read, they do not care about the EV hobbyist.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

> Your comments are too vague for me.


 You do realize those comments are generated by the "News Bot" and just link to an article?
Though I do agree it would be nice to be able to by the NanoSafe battery, they are sponsoring the CurrentEliminator Dragster which uses their batteries, and there are some hybrid buses that also use the NanoSafe battery.
Not surprisingly Altair is going after big dollar contracts with power producers and the military, not the small market DIY ev crowd.


----------



## ToyBuilder (Dec 23, 2008)

The News Bot is a nice feature - when I clicked the More ... link, the site it goes to popped up an ugly survey screen that I reacted immediately to by closing the window ... I feel kinda dumb now. However, the article did not offer more than I already have read. I do wish Altairnano offered something I could put in my EV.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Altair's batteries are said to be among the highest cost of any lithium ion battery. 15000 cycles does sound nice but not really required for EVs, its the cost that is too high to make them viable in EVs. This is a problem with many american and even a few canadian pioneer companies. They are either unable or unwilling to drive the cost of their products down. 

As of right now, I don't think altair even has any prospects lined up for putting their batteries into electric vehicles. Phoenix Motorcars is facing bankruptcy, and the British lightning car may never happen now that their motor supplier (PML) is in a similar state as phoenix (I hope nobody put a deposite down for one of those cars).

Altair and PML were once on the cutting edge of EV development, but having the best tech isn't what matters in this world. Just look at the secret to ford's success for 100 years running. They might even weather this storm without a bailout.


----------



## unclematt (May 11, 2008)

The only thing Altair Nano is "redefining" is how to fail miserably in the marketplace, even though they have a revolutionary product. I have been heavily invested with Altair more than once over the last 7 years, and all I have done is LOST money. Why you ask? Please show me where I can purchase an Altair battery. And they are producing it in Indiana? What rate of production, and where do these "produced" batteries end up?

A123 batteries have been in production for over 5 years and MILLIONS of their batteries have been sold TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC. Its too bad that Altair is too stupid to understand that without HIGH VOLUME production, and that production being available TO THE GENERAL PUBLIC, they are on the road to failure. Just like Raser Technologies & Chorus Motors is on the road to failure with the same mindset and business model.


----------



## saab96 (Mar 19, 2008)

A123 also hasn't been run flawlessly either. They bungled their deal with GM.

When it comes to lithium titanate, I think all eyes are on Toshiba SCiB now, not Altair, since Toshiba is actually making these things for real products (eBikes first).


----------

